# Boaters Cited During Operation Dry Water Weekend



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR, Division of Watercraft was among a number of enforcement agencies that participated in a nationwide crackdown on impaired boating.More...

More...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That is why I run an Alcohol free boat. Friends forget that if the Captain becomes ill, a sober skipper is need to get the boat back to shore.

A friend recently had a stroke so anything can happen.


----------

